# Lost my Sweet Dear Angel Wheatie



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Wheatie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It sounds like you tried your best to help her. 5 is too young to say goodbye.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Wheatie. May she Rest In Peace.


----------

